# butter help



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I did the search but for some reason my computer wont load that page. I could use my phone but dont really want to. 



Can someone give me a link to info on how to learn butters? please the help would be great.





Thanks.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Now that was some good info. 



Can you difect me on how to do the 360 on the ground? I was tryin this at the end of last year but i could not get it.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Easiest way to do a flat spin is start to start by Traverseing across the hill on your toes. Next turn up the hill on your toes. Once the nose of your board is pointed close to straight up the hill you will let your board go flat by lowering your heels. Then turn with your hips in the direction of your turn and change edges to your heels.(you can shift your weight more towards the hip the foot that is pointed down the hill to help assist) Remember once you switch edges to look back down the hill. (your face will turn across the front of your body to look ove your shoulder that is down the hill. Turn the heelside up the hill and then go flat and then to your toeside edge. Repeat several times and then try spinning in the opposite direction. It will feel like combining two 180 flat spins together. This manner of learning a flat spin will cause your to take a more diagonal path across the slope. 

Once you feel comfortable start speeding up the movements of the edge change. Also try to keep your weight in between you feet at all times.
When the spin stops being so halting start trying to take a more direct path straight down the slope. Thinking of staying in a corridor no wider then your board straight down the hill. You will need to focus on your ankles and feet movement for the edge change, but remember to keep spinning your head in the direction of your turn. Also you will not need as high of edge angle as a little bit of edge contact with more speed and hip rotation in the direction of your turn will do all the work.

If you feel like falling lower your body towards the snow trying to keep your center of balance. Remember that when lowering your body to bend with your knees not your back. Practice bending and straightening your knees(flex/extending) at different parts of the spin. 

If you can get 180 degrees but not the full 360 degrees remember to keep turning your head in the direction of your turn. Stop looking and you will probably forget to keep rotating with your hips. Which will stop your spin.

If you have a tendency to catch your edge slow down how quickly you do your movements. Try to keep edge side the is pointed in the direction of your movement and this will stop. Less is more when doing flat spins so when the edge change happens slowy increase edge angle. Don't go from high edge angle to high edge angle all at once.

PS. You can use this for butters as well. the difference is your weight will be over one foot rather then between your feet.


----------



## Dookayy (Oct 19, 2010)

any tips on buttering with a stiffer board?

or pretty much do i have to suck it up and just do it?


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I can now do a flat 360. When i do them i lose a bunch of my speed. A bounch of the time i will stop in place. I can do my flat 360s on any hill for the most part. I get the hole switch edges thing. 


I am realy going from edge to edge. Should i be makein that big of a change? 


When i get better with my flat 360 what do i start learning?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

mikemounlio said:


> I can now do a flat 360. When i do them i lose a bunch of my speed. A bounch of the time i will stop in place. I can do my flat 360s on any hill for the most part. I get the hole switch edges thing.
> 
> 
> I am realy going from edge to edge. Should i be makein that big of a change?
> ...


Yes, in a flat land 360 you do changes edges. However the edge change will be a low edge angle angle. You don't need to tilt the board up really high. If you are tilting the board up high this could cause you to slow down, stop, or catch an edge.

another cause of stoping is turning a body part in the opposite direction you are spinning.

a third way that people can stop unitentionally is they forget to keep looking in the direction of the spin and instead focus on one spot which blocks their body movements.

for further board on the ground freestyle take your flat spins into butters(nose or tail, weight split is about 80/20 on front foot with back foot pulling up), ollies/nollies, manuals(helps to learn before butters and ollies/nollies)


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

When doing my flat spins i have not been shifting my weight. I got the edge control. What do i do for the weight control?
I think i will have my flat spins down by the end of this week. I mean just a 360 front and back flat spin. Should i work on doing just a tail and nose press?


Any good tips on how to practice nose and tail press?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Weight control can be acomplished by placing you hips in one of three spots. over the toes(or just slightly past)push the hips, Center of feet(relaxed), and Over the heels(or just slightly past) pulling of the hips. 

For practicing nose and tail presses first find some flat ground. Strap in. Play with moving your hips over nose and tail of the board. Then practice slidding the board with your feet under your left and ride sides. Next move your hips over tail or nose and pull your other leg towards you slightly and then stand up a little taller with the foot you have your weight on. Next try this again, this time combine the hip movement with the feet sliding movement to get there quicker. Once you can hold a tail or nose stand for a couple of seconds find a slight incline and try riding a flat board straight down it. Attempt the movement like you did standing still. Once you have this dialed in, try it on slightly steeper terrain. attempting to go further each time.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Great help thanks


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

If you want to spend a couple of bucks on good "quality" video instructions. Buy the snowboard addiciton download. I think it includes a years subscription or some crap and you get to download whatever new they make. It's not just butter. You get like rails and jumps and things like that...which sort of ties into butters in cross application.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...20-snowboard-addiction-video-instruction.html


----------

